# Plans for 3 Frame Mating Nuc



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

After painting some of them up, Jar in the top, entrance disk on the back set to vent hole. I'm still going to make robbing screens.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

Very nice Brian. I think using three frame nucs is a better plan for those of us a little farther north than the two frame nucs that David at Barnyard Bees uses. I have had very little success with the two frame variety myself, although I do plan to give them another go this coming year.


----------



## muskrat (Jul 22, 2016)

For those of us that are not good at woodworking you can use a 5 frame NUC and reduce it to a 3 frame using 2" rigid insulation. This works good for me especially in early spring. It reduces the size of the box the bees are taking care of plus it keeps them warmer. When the hives start growing remove the insulation and add 2 frames. 
I've had mixed results over the last couple of years with the 2 framers. Some take off big time and others just maintain so I do it both ways and usually have a 70 to 80 percent take.


----------



## HTB (Aug 12, 2020)

I considered making a bunch of mating nucs but opted for making a bunch of dummy frames instead for 2 and 3 frame splits. Seems to make more sense since they'll end up in a 5 frame box for eventual sale anyhow. Unless they're only for the purpose of getting queens mated for sale, even then I like a 5 frame nuc with a dummy frame better to consolidate equipment and storage space. 

The first batch was two pieces of cardboard taped to a frame which worked ok though the bees chew on the cardboard and a few bees get stuck in the tape as it peels away from the cardboard. After the election I gathered a bunch of political signs and now use a single piece cut and stapled to the frame. 

My late season two frame split attempts failed but it may have been due to timing and weather. We had a tropical system where it rained and blew for days and then a cold snap. Not sure if I'll try them again as all my three frame splits took fine.


----------



## ifixoldhouses (Feb 27, 2019)

HTB said:


> I considered making a bunch of mating nucs but opted for making a bunch of dummy frames instead for 2 and 3 frame splits. Seems to make more sense since they'll end up in a 5 frame box for eventual sale anyhow. Unless they're only for the purpose of getting queens mated for sale, even then I like a 5 frame nuc with a dummy frame better to consolidate equipment and storage space.
> 
> The first batch was two pieces of cardboard taped to a frame which worked ok though the bees chew on the cardboard and a few bees get stuck in the tape as it peels away from the cardboard. After the election I gathered a bunch of political signs and now use a single piece cut and stapled to the frame.
> 
> ...


That's a good idea, I'm going to use them to mate, then fill make nucs maybe. The 2 framers work pretty good, but I think the more bees the better, more bees to go with the queen on flights may hide her better from Dragon flies/birds and such, plus they stay warmer in early Spring. Robbing screens are a must, + 5 frame hives cost more.


----------



## HTB (Aug 12, 2020)

Yeah I also made the mistake of not reducing the entrances enough. I don't use robber screens but have learned with small splits you need to reduce the entrance down to 1 bee width sometimes, certainly no more than two. I tried about a 1 in opening to start with and they were getting robbed out bad.


----------



## CodemanCometh (Mar 7, 2021)

Just made 5 of these today. I have not had any trouble with robbing since I started beekeeping. What I like about this design is that a in-hive frame feeder fits perfectly. I can still pretend like this is a plans2-frame mating nuc that can be fed easier. Thank you @ifixoldhouses for the plans


----------

